# harris hawk advise please



## marc20 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi all,
i am interested in birds of prey, have bin for the past few years, im curious about there husbandry requirements. i would like to get one one day but i want to be well prepared before i even start looking.
1) do you need any sort of licence (like you need for dwa animals)?
2) how much space do they need?
3) they are the only bird to hunt as a team (i think i may be wrong so please tell me if am) so should they have company?
4) do they require any heating as believe they are from arazona? 
5) how much and how often do they need feeding and exercise?

i wont be getting one until i have spent at least 2-3 years researching.
i would also like some hands on experiance so if there is anybody in the wirral area that would be willing to teach me i would be most grateful. 
thank you


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad you're going to be doing your research before just buying one  Google local falconry clubs and try to find a mentor you can go out with through them.

1) You do not need a license, but a good breeder will want to know what you have done with your mentor before they will sell you a bird.

2) you will need an aviary for the moult, which you can double up as a mews when at flying weight, plus somewhere to weather the bird. All of this you can learn from a mentor and good falconry books 

3) They do hunt in teams, but YOU are the birds team. One bird is enough for any beginner!

4) They do not need heating, but during very cold weather you will need to keep a bowed bird a good few inches off the floor, or even in a night box... going from hot to cold when you are flying will create more health problems.

5) As they are carnivores they will eat once or twice a day, and exercise depends on whether you hunt with the bird or not. The aim should be a fit bird flying every day... they are extremely time consuming!

I hope this helps. Get a few good books, try and get out with some experienced people with a good reputation (its a very cliquey hobby, so be careful!), and enjoy the learning process!


----------

